# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  زين تطلق أكبر عرض للقوات المسلحة "خط زين جيشنا" فلسان لدقيقة الاتصال

## ادارة المنتدى

أطلقت زين أكبر عرض للقوات المسلحة ويشمل ضباط وأفراد الجيش اضافة إلى جميع الأجهزة الأمنية والأمن العام والدفاع المدني والمخابرات, الدرك والجمارك, الى جانب المتقاعدين العسكريين, اذ يشكّل العرض نقلة نوعية في سوق الاتصالات الخلوية المحلية. ووفقا للعرض الذي أطلقت عليه الشركة اسم  خط زين جيشنا , الذي بدأ اعتبارا من يوم امس, فإن سعر دقيقة الاتصال ستبلغ فلسين عند الاتصال بين جميع مشتركي هذا العرض على شبكة زين, كما تبلغ الدقيقة وفقا للعرض الجديد قرشا واحدا عند الاتصال مع بقية زبائن شبكة زين, وأربعة قروش للاتصال على الهاتف الأرضي وعلى الشبكات الأخرى, وسيتمكن الراغبون الاستفادة من هذا العرض التوجه إلى أي من معارض زين واصطحاب شهادة التعيين أو شهادة انهاء الخدمة العسكرية للاشتراك بعرض  زين جيشنا الخاص  بالقوات المسلحة والمتقاعدين العسكريين.الى جانب ذلك وقع الرئيس التنفيذي في شركة زين الدكتور عبدالمالك الجابر اتفاقية حصرية مع شركة مسافات للتجارة والتوزيع ممثلة باللواء المتقاعد المهندس ابراهيم المغايرة تقوم بموجبها الأخيرة حصريا بتسويق وتوزيع عرض خط زين جيشنا   للقوات المسلحة الأجهزة الأمنية والأمن العام والدفاع المدني الى جانب المتقاعدين العسكريين.وقال الرئيس التنفيذي في شركة زين عبد المالك الجابر:  ان الشركة ومنذ تأسيسها سعت إلى الوقوف على احتياجات الزبائن من جميع فئات المجتمع من حيث توفير أنسب العروض وأحدث التقنيات العالمية وبأسعار منافسة تناسب الأوضاع الاقتصادية للزبائن من جميع الشرائح, مشيرا ان زين تلتزم أمام زبائنها الحاليين والمستقبليين بتقديم أفضل الخدمات وشبكة تغطي جميع مناطق المملكة بكفاءة عالية وفي ذات الوقت بأسعار منافسة.وتولي زين اهتماما خاصا بالقوات المسلحة تقديرا لهذه الفئة من المجتمع والدور الرئيسي الذي تلعبه في إرساء الأمن والاستقرار بما ينعكس على العملية التنموية في المملكة, حيث توالت العروض التي تطلقها الشركة لتناسب احتياجات هذه الفئة.وتابع الجابر:  تحرص زين على إيلاء قواتنا المسلحة الباسلة, التي نفخر بها, مزايا تلبي متطلباتهم وتناسب احتياجاتهم وطبيعة استهلاكهم, اذ سيستفيد من المزايا والأسعار الاستثنائية لهذا العرض جميع منتسبي الجيش والأجهزة الأمنية والأمن العام والدفاع المدني والمتقاعدين العسكريين, مؤكدا مواصلة الشركة طرح المزيد من الامتيازات لجميع زبائنها في المستقبل, إذ تداوم زين على إجراء مراجعة لعروضها بما يخدم الأنماط المختلفة من المستهلكين ويلبي احتياجاتهم المتطورة. وسيتمكن كل مشترك الحصول على خطين ضمن نفس العرض, كما ستكون جميع الخطوط المباعة خلال العام الحالي معفاة من رسوم الاشتراك الشهري الذي تبلغ قيمته دينارا ونصف الدينار لمدة عام اي لغاية نهاية العام المقبل, الى جانب امكانية الحصول على حزمة مميزة تضم خط زين جيشنا وجهاز نوكيا 1661 بقيمة 29 دينارا فقط. العرب اليوم

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

